# T67 VRT: What AR should i pick?



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*T67 VRT: What AR should i pick? /what wastegate to run*

Hi guys

I bought a T67 of a friend of mine, but i'm not that happy about the hotside.
It has a some sort of EGT plug tapped into it + it has the old HKS flange welded onto it pretty crappy, wich is warped because it's only about 6mm thick :screwy:

So ...i'm not willing to try and plug the EGT thingy (male-thread wich is kinda weird) and having to cut a exhaust flange and trying to find a hks gasket.:laugh:

Thats why i'm about to order a new hotside but i'm not quite sure on what AR i should take.

0.70 or 0.96 un-divided?

Overall setup will be:
- stock 2.8 bottom-end, full ARP
- 8:1 CR
- 264 Catcams
- Ported stock exhaust manifolds + stainless 2-1 T4 going to turbo
- 4inch DP, full 3 or 3.5 inch exhaust
- Runner length compensated Bigplenum-SRI
- Going to run on lugtronic (that i haven't ordered yet)

My goals are around 500whp (at the moment)

PS. i'm running a 02S gearbox so i don't need sh*tloads of torque at low-revs  :heart:

Thanks!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

how high will you rev?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> how high will you rev?


7 / 7.5k i guess


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

do they have a T4 .81 available for it? or just the .70 and .96?

i have the .96 on mine and its a little lazy spool but it does kick pretty hard when its spooled up ( i like it alot  )... fulll boost at ~5k (30psi) i rev to 7500...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> do they have a T4 .81 available for it? or just the .70 and .96?
> 
> ( i like it alot  )... fulll boost at ~5k (30psi) i rev to 7500...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: , Sick, and we like it :beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> do they have a T4 .81 available for it? or just the .70 and .96?
> 
> i have the .96 on mine and its a little lazy spool but it does kick pretty hard when its spooled up ( i like it alot  )... fulll boost at ~5k (30psi) i rev to 7500...


The .81 is a divided housing.
I like the sound of that powerband.  but i'm still curious what the .70 would do.
My old t04e turbonetics was a .56ar 67mm t4, that kinda fell on its ass after 3.5/ 4k, would be a shame if the .70 kinda did the same.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

.70 should be fully boosted at ~4000... is it a tangential housing or on-center housing? 

My old turbo PT61 had the .69 T4 on center and full boost was ~4000.. pulls pretty good till 7200 but it would hav been better if it had a tangential housing...:beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> .70 should be fully boosted at ~4000... is it a tangential housing or on-center housing?
> 
> My old turbo PT61 had the .69 T4 on center and full boost was ~4000.. pulls pretty good till 7200 but it would hav been better if it had a tangential housing...:beer:


Would be a tangential housing, my turbonetics was also a on-center housing, power came up fast @ 3.5/ 4K but then leveled of.

This s my old dynograph
http://pbr36.photobucket.com/albums/e7/rieju-pim/Highlowboost.jpg?t=1319646626


I think a .70 t67 will also be a crazy ride.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I can't wait to see some vids when ur done!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> I can't wait to see some vids when ur done!


i gues it will be like: Vroom!:laugh:

old setup was also great fun


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Go with the .70 the other is quiet large. Although If your looking to run Qm then the larger would be the way to go.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

masterqaz said:


> Go with the .70 the other is quiet large. Although If your looking to run Qm then the larger would be the way to go.


Qm as in quarter-mile? I only use the car on the road, for highspeeds runs etc.
dragracing ain't that popular here in the netherlands


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes quarter mile.

Looks like .70 is the way to go. It'll be more fun for street.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

.70 is what i'd go with


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

i have a garret t67 with the .69 on center housing (damn atp exhaust mani with stock intake). 25 psi at 4200rpm


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

damn that stock intake mani and on center housing have your 67mm spooling fast


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

The on centers are very restrictive compared to the tang housings. The air has to do some wacky bending when it enters. I get 20 just before 4k


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a shame that there is no .82

Do any of you guys have dynosheets/ results with your .70 T67? Im curious how the power builds towards redline compared to my old turbonetics.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

I have a T67 on my VR.

I believe I'm running a .81?

I have two extra hot sides in my garage. I have to check which sizes they are. I'm almost positive one is a .69

I'll sell it if there is interest.

PM me

-Sent from a Galaxy Note 2


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

.70 housing is ordered , plus a V-banded 3to4 inch transition.
So ill be back to building in a couple of weeks


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

pimS said:


> .70 housing is ordered , plus a V-banded 3to4 inch transition.
> So ill be back to building in a couple of weeks


:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm running a T67 also. T3 .81 hotside. I wouldn't go any lower then that though. The .81 makes good power. Rips all the way to 7.5k I do wanna swap it out for a 3" V-band housing of the same size.


Everyone is saying what they're using but not mentioning weather its a T3 or T4 housing.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm running a T67 also. T3 .81 hotside. I wouldn't go any lower then that though. The .81 makes good power. Rips all the way to 7.5k I do wanna swap it out for a 3" V-band housing of the same size.
> 
> 
> Everyone is saying what they're using but not mentioning weather its a T3 or T4 housing.


I went T4 .70 with 3inch v-band
But i never heard of a t04z running a t3 housing


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

> i have a garret t67 with the .69 on center housing (damn atp exhaust mani with stock intake). 25 psi at 4200rpm


T4 housing. Makes a solid daily driven 401whp at 20psi and 93 octane, but ill be hitting the dyno again this summer with a bigger waste gate spring, adjustable fuel pressure regulator and water meth. My goal is 500whp on a stock block, head and spacer with no ARP hardware. (plenty of spare blocks kicking around in case it goes boom boom)


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's not to unrealistic. Shouldn't sweat it


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> I went T4 .70 with 3inch v-band
> But i never heard of a t04z running a t3 housing


P-trim T04S. And its a .82 a/r T3 housing, not a .81 >>Info


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Again, great info 


My next question:
What size wastegate do you guys run?
I currently have a tial F38 from my old setup, but i think i'm gonna need a 44mm


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

pimS said:


> Again, great info
> 
> 
> My next question:
> ...


^^^ lol yea, ur prob gonna need something a little bigger than an f38... i run an f38


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, and now that i think of it, i allready had some trouble controlling boost with my old T04E.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I to plan on upgrading my F38


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Been running the Precision 46mm wastegate (44mm inlet and 46mm outlet) on my car and no problems so far...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

At what point is it required to upgrade the WG? Is it the amount of boost you run?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> At what point is it required to upgrade the WG? Is it the amount of boost you run?


i think it's more dependable of the amount of exhaust gasses (more power, more gasses)
there will be a point that you are making so much power that a 38mm gate just wont flow enough gasses trough it to regulate your boost pressure.

Google 'how to determine wastegate size' and you'll find some interesting threads.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> At what point is it required to upgrade the WG? Is it the amount of boost you run?


that has something to do with it, but it's more complicated than that. higher boost is easier on the gate... for instance, you could prob run 25 or 30 psi on some t04 turbo with the f38, but prob not soemthing like 7 psi if the turbo is huge


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's all about flow


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

I have no problem regulating boost with a 38mm Tial, running 15-25psi boost.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I wish i could find a 3" vband exhaust housing of the same size.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I wish i could find a 3" vband exhaust housing of the same size.


i had a vband welded on mine  3"


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> i had a vband welded on mine  3"


My other option is a 4 bolt to V band adapter.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> My other option is a 4 bolt to V band adapter.


yea but screw that.. have a vband welded on, it's permamnent.... no gaskets required


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The hard part for me is getting the downpipe & exhaust. Once i have those, i'll cross that bridge when i come to it.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The hard part for me is getting the downpipe & exhaust. Once i have those, i'll cross that bridge when i come to it.


Don't you know someone who can help you modify/ make one?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> Don't you know someone who can help you modify/ make one?


Sure. Money is the issue though. 4 kids..mortgage...the usual sh*t.


----------

